# Ghost shrimp with male betta?



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok,so I was reading up on ghost shrimp because I was hoping to get some(maybe2-3)for my divided 10gallon.The problem is I was reading on another site that they can become aggressive in warmer water.Is that true?
Then I read that male bettas can become aggressive if the ghost shrimp are introduced after the betta has been in the tank.

Then on another site I read that ghost shrimp will do great with bettas.I'm so confused:roll:
I was also gonna get a mystery snail or two.I need to know if that is over stocking my tank.Pictures of my tank are in my album for u to get an idea of how big each section is.Thanks


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

I here its a risk with eny new fish you ad with your betta. I started off with 5 but now down to 1. They seem to get along and pay no attention to each other. The others died from unknown reasons. But atleast one is still there and I may get more soon. A way you could intruduce them is acclemate them for a day in the tub or bag they come in so your betta gets to see them for a while but cant get to them so he becomes bord of them after a while then let them loose.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

All of the sites you got that information from are correct on the most part.....because-each Betta is different in the tolerance of shrimp and this can even change from day to day...one day they are fine and the next they are hunted and killed....I have read report of ghost becoming aggressive and injuring Bettas, however, that is hard for me to believe due to a healthy Betta can easily swim away..now a sick, weak Betta I could see how a shrimp could injure them...but not a healthy Betta IMO....

Provide lots of hiding places for the shrimp- you don't really need to add any extra food for the shrimp except for maybe 1-2 times a weeks at most and only if the Betta eats all of his pellets and if you feed flakes usually a few flakes will be missed by the Betta that the shrimp will enjoy......and if you have any live plants all the better.....also, shrimp don't have that long of a lifespan to start...1yr...sometimes 2yrs...they molt or shed and you will see exoskeleton in the tank-leave at least one for the shrimp to feed on for the minerals and remove the rest if you have more than one shrimp in the tank.

As far as over-stocked...no, even with the added shrimp and snails in a divided 10gal tank you are fine...provided that you are making the needed water changes...


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

i introduced my 6 ghost shrimp to my divided tank on saturday evening, same day as 3 of the bettas went in, so far they have all ignored one another.

Phil.


----------

